# Clidinium???



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey folks. Finally got back to the doc today. Woohoo, more blood work and drugs. My doc is keeping me on the Elavil, but in addition to that he put me on Clidinium (Quarzan) that I take a half an hour before I eat. I was looking around to see if there were any postings on it, but didn't see anything. He said it was a more potent version of Levsin. So hey, the stronger the better. But if anyone can give me some info on the Clidinium I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Mike,Clidinium is a common IBS drug, also known as Librax. It has worked just wonderfully for me. Really helped the pain.I see that you are from Wooster. I am from Cleveland and had many friends who went to the College of Wooster. We used to say, "Wooster --where the cows muh."Good luck with the Librax.Stacey


----------



## mnienaber (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Stace,Greetings from wonderful 'ol Ohio. Nice to actually see that someone knows where Wooster is...who would have thought







I'm into my third day now with the Clidinium and so far so good. I've had limited symptoms and have actually been able to eat without worry. Unfortunetely I'm still eating a restricted diet as prescribed by my GI...but I guess it's a small price to pay for not being sick.Thanks for replying to my post!Take care and be well,Mike


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Im a librax user for almost 2 years, love it, and i have never complained from it, awsome wonder working drug!


----------

